# any one plow with a half ton chevy



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

i was wondering if anyone plows with a half ton chevy if so how much snow can they push before you have to half it. How do they perform in blizzard condittion. Why do the 3/4 ton get all the glory?


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

just do a search, i have a half ton, lots of others do as well, most dont have problems, i dunno youll get lots of mixed answers


----------



## Boondox (Sep 4, 2004)

I plowed with my half ton for years using a Curtis 7.5 SnoPro. I installed Timbrens front and rear, used ballast in the bed to compensate for the weight up front, and dismounted the plow when not actually in use. Had no problems whatsoever. 

This will be my first year with a 3/4 ton, but that was purchased for hauling heavy loads of hay. The 1/2 ton was fine for snow removal.

Pete


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

pete when did you get the 3/4? and are you putting the curtis back on it?


----------



## Boondox (Sep 4, 2004)

salopez said:


> pete when did you get the 3/4? and are you putting the curtis back on it?


I got it three weeks ago and am amazed at how much more hay I can haul with that beast!

As for the Curtis, probably. I wish I could sell it and trade up to an 8 footer...maybe the dealer will take the 7 1/2 foot SnowPro in partial trade. I have been extremely happy with Curtis.

Pete

PS: Does a 2500HD with snowplow prep need Timbrens, or is the stock suspension beefy enough as is???


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Girlfriends father has a 1/2ton reg cab. short bed with a 7'6" Boss standard duty on it. Truck is unbelievable in any amount of snow. The 2foot blizzard we had, the truck had no problem. With about 600lbs in the back, the thing is so short and nimble, it outperformed his 2500 with 8' Meyers! I ran it a few times for him last year and was amazed...the truck is more than capable.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

3/4 ton gets the glory you ask? I think most contractors, state and Towns require a 8' blade minimum. That kind of puts 99% of the 1/2 ton trucks out of business. And some even require dual rear wheels.

If they don't have a minimum they pay less per hour for a smaller truck and blade.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

How many pounds in a ton?


----------



## a2t2p (Dec 4, 2003)

a ton is 2000 lbs


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

People who say they have had no problems plowing with a 1/2 ton.... are not being truthful.....Because, if they plowed for any length of time they would have problems.

Now lets take a look at 1000lb A 1/2ton.

Lets take the weight of the plow, 500lb to 600lb.
The weight of an average plower 200lb.,
The weight of your extra gear IE chains, shovels, salt ,snowblower, ballast, snow filling the box. how much does all this weigh?

Even if we go with 500lb for a plow and 200lb for a driver and nothing else in or on your truck, we are at 800lb, 200lbs short of a 1/2 ton. 

1/2 ton owners say, hey! my truck has the same stuff on it a 3/4 or 1ton does, 
I can haul a ton or more in my 1/2 ton. 

Can it be done, YES of coarse. but why not get the right truck for the job?
The truck is a tool that you and your business is counting on so, why scrimp?

After listening to all of you 1/2 ton owners, I have a question? 
Why do they even make 3/4 ton and 1 ton trucks, if a 1/2 ton can do the same job?

But, if all you are really going to plow is your own drive then it will be fine. no proublems!
Look around the site, you will find people plowing with jeeps, wheelers, golf carts, etc etc,
but none of them, who do this for a living or any amount of time will tell you their are PROUBLEMS!! Even with 3/4, 1 tons and larger trucks too. JMO, :waving:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Snofarmer is mostly correct. I just switches from a 1/2 ton to a 3/4 ton (never plowed with a 3/4 ton). I would never think of commercially plowing with a 1/2 ton or for any long periods of time. I used mine on my long driveway and a couple of driveways here and there. The truck was a tank. Nothing stopped it. BUT, I only plowed with it for this past winter. Who knows how long it would lasted without any problems. While we are on the subject, I have put close to a ton in the back of a Ranger just driving around my property. Did it hold it? Yes, but of course it wasn't smart. You need to know the limits and more importantly the safety of the truck you are using. Going from a 1/2 ton to a 3/4 is a major difference. I know see why everyone loves them so much. If you are gentle and careful with a 1/2 ton you will be fine doing some driveways, but once you go 3/4 you will never go back. The difference is night and day. To each's own I guess. JMO as well!


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

SnoFarmer said:


> People who say they have had no problems plowing with a 1/2 ton.... are not being truthful.....Because, if they plowed for any length of time they would have problems.
> 
> Now lets take a look at 1000lb A 1/2ton.
> 
> ...


I can speak for my self and my experience only..

Each truck had 100k+ when I got rid of them. No problems at all. No Engine, No Transmission, No suspension issues ever..

94 2 door Yukon 5.7
99 Sierra 5.3
Both had the same 7.5' Fisher MMI plow

Both had a average of 15+ driveways per storm.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

A 1/2 ton truck means the payload is 1/2 ton per axle or it will carry 2,000lbs. I don't have any 1/2 tons or even 3/4 ton trucks. I have 5 3500 series and 1 W5500. A friend of mine has a 99 Tahoe that has a 8'6" Arctic plow. It has plowed for 7 HARD years and I can't believe it is still going, it only plows commercial. For people that want to dabble in the business then by all means a 1/2 ton MIGHT work but if you are in it for the long haul the at least a 3/4 ton and DIESEL.payup


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

cet "A 1/2 ton truck means the payload is 1/2 ton per axle or it will carry 2,000lbs. "

I hope that was sarcasm?lol .

So a 1/2ton can carry a1/2 ton on the front axel and 1/2 ton on the rear axel?.
so a 3/4 ton can carry 1 1/2 tons, and a 1 ton can carry 2 tons????

It does not matter where you put the weight on a 1/2 ton it's only rated to carry a 1/2 ton load. ( I would not put 1K on the front of a 1/2 ton) , 
Not a combined weight of 1/2 ton front and a 1/2 ton in the box for total of a ton.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> cet "A 1/2 ton truck means the payload is 1/2 ton per axle or it will carry 2,000lbs. "
> 
> I hope that was sarcasm?lol .
> 
> ...


blah,blah,blah...c'mon now Farmer, you know 1/2 tons rule. I've proved it to you how many times??wesport

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Up North said:


> blah,blah,blah...c'mon now Farmer, you know 1/2 tons rule. I've proved it to you how many times??wesport
> 
> Buck


 Buck,I know your right......sorry:crying:

I gust wonder why they even offer 3/4 and 1 tons any more?
I mean if a 1/2 ton is basically the same thing right?
The body's all look the same except for the bagging.. lol :waving:


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

ok well i can see everyones point about a 3/4 ton pickup
however my current situation is i have a 2006 truck i just purched 3 months ago for my landscaping buisness. It just happent to be a half ton pickup because i was did not know any better. now that be what it is, with what i plan on doing with the truck i really can not justify an extra 10k for a 3/4 ton pick up, even if i was dead set on buying a 3/4 ton i would loose so much moeny if i were to trade it in that i would be better off buying a new motor and trans as a spare. At the time i could not afford to purchace anything bigger than what i have especially after i just dropped 20 k on all my equipment. I am only 21 years old and did not have a lot of moeny saved to buy the biggest badest of everything. So with the situation being i *DID* purchase a plow, I *WILL* be using it on my residential driveways and there is not enough reason for me to going and buy a big 3/4 ton, I just cant justify loosing that much moeny when i can squeak by with what i have i only have 7000 miles on the truck so i expect to be out of it way before any sighns start to show up that are the result of plowing. I started this thread to see if some 1/2 ton owners could offer any more advice than what i know. Now if a jeep can plow snow my half ton will work fine for me especially where im from, I already am aware that walmart parking lots are out of the question.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

SnoFarmer you need to do a little research. My Dodge 3500 weights 7,000 lbs and my GVW is 11,000 lbs. A 2500HD has a GVW of 9200 lbs do you think is weights 7700 lbs leaveing a 1500 lb payload.
http://eogld.ecomm.gm.com/NASApp/do...=0&vehicleID=2194&section=specs&page=&butID=9


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

MO TOYS said:


> ok well i can see everyones point about a 3/4 ton pickup
> however my current situation is i have a 2006 truck i just purched 3 months ago for my landscaping buisness. It just happent to be a half ton pickup because i was did not know any better. now that be what it is, with what i plan on doing with the truck i really can not justify an extra 10k for a 3/4 ton pick up, even if i was dead set on buying a 3/4 ton i would loose so much moeny if i were to trade it in that i would be better off buying a new motor and trans as a spare. At the time i could not afford to purchace anything bigger than what i have especially after i just dropped 20 k on all my equipment. I am only 21 years old and did not have a lot of moeny saved to buy the biggest badest of everything. So with the situation being i *DID* purchase a plow, I *WILL* be using it on my residential driveways and there is not enough reason for me to going and buy a big 3/4 ton, I just cant justify loosing that much moeny when i can squeak by with what i have i only have 7000 miles on the truck so i expect to be out of it way before any sighns start to show up that are the result of plowing. I started this thread to see if some 1/2 ton owners could offer any more advice than what i know. Now if a jeep can plow snow my half ton will work fine for me especially where im from, I already am aware that walmart parking lots are out of the question.


Hey Mo, don't let these guys get you all riled up. Like I mentioned to you in another thread I plow with a 1/2 ton, in fact always have, and haven't had any problems. Basicly it comes down to matching the right equipment & situations with the truck you have, and I think you've done that with your choice of plow. As for the situations, I doubt anyone would want to take on a Wal Mart parking lot with a single 1/2 ton. And IMO you can have problems with a 1/2, 3/4 or 1 ton equally. Just use common sense, don't hang a 9' on a 1/2 ton, and don't put a 7'6 on a 3/4 ton. Plowing is just plain tough on trucks period, no way of getting around it. Some trucks will have more problems then others no matter what size or brand it is.

So either don't worry about or since this is probably your 3rd different thread on this topic, go out and trade it off for a 3/4 ton and then you can worry about something else for awhile... 

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

cet said:


> SnoFarmer you need to do a little research. My Dodge 3500 weights 7,000 lbs and my GVW is 11,000 lbs. A 2500HD has a GVW of 9200 lbs do you think is weights 7700 lbs leaveing a 1500 lb payload.
> http://eogld.ecomm.gm.com/NASApp/do...type=0&vehicleID=2194§ion=specs&page=&butID=9


 chet , what is the front GAWR?

This includes the weight of the truck and plow resting on it.
My 2500 Dodge has a front GAWR of 4850# and a rear GAWR of 6084# for a combined GVW of 8800#


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

your 1/2 ton and a 7 1/2 foot plow will be plenty for what your looking at doing.

yes i agree with many on here a 3/4 ton with a boss V plow and wings would be nice in my driveway but some people can't pencil that into the budget they have.your only as good as the skills you have,your equipment is only a bonus to you.

some say driveways are a pain to do,i actually like doing them myself,but i find my best money was doing small commercial lots such as corner stores,small gas stations,banks and appartment buildings.

the big thing to think about is treat your half ton as a half ton.if you treat it that way you'll avoid many costly repairs in the long run.

good luck.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

My Dodge is a 2000 with the Cummins. I believe I would have the same axle as the 2500 with the diesel. It is at the shop but I could look on Monday if you need the know.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> ,
> My 2500 Dodge has a front GAWR of 4850# and a rear GAWR of 6084# for a combined GVW of 8800#


On the wifes Dodge 2500 the front GAWR is 5200# and the rear GAWR is 6084# for a combined GVW of 8800#

If the DOT should pull out their scales ( they can weight any vehicle used for commercial use) and you are over the weights marked by the MFG you are:crying: ...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I added no words I just removed some to reveal what Buck really said LOL :waving: 

Up North]Hey Mo, I plow with a 1/2 ton, always have had problems. Basicly I think I want to take on a Wal Mart parking lot with a single 1/2 ton. And IMO you can have a 3/4 or 1 ton equally. Just hang a 9' on a 1/2 ton, and don't put a 7'6 on a 3/4 ton. Plowing is just plain tough period, no way of getting around it. Some will have more problems then others no matter what 

Buck


I know buck, It will Sn*w soon.....It will be o.k. go back to sleep 

Parity serious bunch my self included for sept 2nd lol


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> I added no words I just removed some to reveal what Buck really said LOL
> Up North]Hey Mo, I plow with a 1/2 ton, always have had problems. Basicly I think I want to take on a Wal Mart parking lot with a single 1/2 ton. And IMO you can have a 3/4 or 1 ton equally. Just hang a 9' on a 1/2 ton, and don't put a 7'6 on a 3/4 ton. Plowing is just plain tough period, no way of getting around it. Some will have more problems then others no matter what
> 
> Buck
> ...


LOL!!!! Nice one Farmer! You're feeling pretty spry these days, need to find you some work soon...maybe McDonalds is hiring for clean up in the play areas... :waving:

Buck


----------

